# Who's the strongest Marvel character



## Heavenly King (Feb 9, 2015)

That the Allied Shinobi Forces can beat.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2015)

Heavenly King said:


> That the Allied Shinobi Forces can beat.



The Thing or Colossus maybe


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 9, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> The Thing or Colossus maybe



the thing maybe, but I don't know about Colossus. Then again I don't even know about the thing


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2015)

Heavenly King said:


> the thing maybe, but I don't know about Colossus. Then again I don't even know about the thing



Colussus is a bit weaker so I'd give the Allied forces a shot. The Thing could possibly lose due to Kamui shenanigans and whatnot.


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2015)

I guess I don't know enough about Naruto.  I kinda thought that genjutsu type effects would be able to take down either Thing or Colossus.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 9, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Colussus is a bit weaker so I'd give the Allied forces a shot. The Thing could possibly lose due to Kamui shenanigans and whatnot.



Aren't Nardo top tiers moon level though? From my knowledge, I don't think they need h4x to take out either Colossus or Thing.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2015)

Adamant soul said:


> Aren't Nardo top tiers moon level though? From my knowledge, I don't think they need h4x to take out either Colossus or Thing.



Well both of those guys have been hit by the Hulk and not splattered across the pavement so...Doubt moon level is gonna be enough. Hax is the only way to go here.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2015)

What's their best mindfuck resistance?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> What's their best mindfuck resistance?



If the Cytorakk(sp?) thing flies here, Colussus has resisted his stuff. But then again


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 9, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> What's their best mindfuck resistance?



Colussus did a ok job on resistance the Cyttorak for a little bit. Thing has some type of mindfuck resistance


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2015)

Could Thing/Colossus resist Gamarinsho? or Mugen Tsukiyomi?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Could Thing/Colossus resist* Gamarinsho*? or Mugen Tsukiyomi?



What is this?


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 9, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> What is this?



I'd also like to know, anyway Kamui still seems like a good option.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> What is this?




Kaguya has her all-killing ash bones


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2015)

Takes too much prep, the caster would be clobbered long before it activated.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2015)

You don't think Guy, Naruto Sasuke & Madara could stall long enough?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Kaguya has her all-killing ash bones



NLf as fuck, bruh. At best we could say it would work on anything Nardo level or lower.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 9, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Kaguya has her all-killing ash bones



It's just the Allied Shinobi Forces though so no Kaguya for the Nardo side.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> You don't think Guy, Naruto Sasuke & Madara could stall long enough?



Maybe, as long as Colussus doesn't clap or anything


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 9, 2015)

what does allied shinobi forces include?


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 9, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> what does allied shinobi forces include?



everyone who has fought in the war


----------



## Byrd (Feb 9, 2015)

They might be able to be Colossus...

Funny they would lose to Future Molly would is >>> Colossus

Hell Child Molly was already a 100+ character if she is jizzed up on caffeine


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2015)

Gai could easily stall Colossus.  Maybe not hurt him, but certainly push him back for a while.  Gai is too fucking fast, and _might_ be able to tank a single hit.  I'd give him the benefit of the doubt.  

Problem, as always, when dealing with comic characters is the range of feats being so wide.  What Colossus stomps one second he loses to the next.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah...

but they probably hit around Colossus-tier characters... which should be low-mid tiers in marvel I think


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 9, 2015)

you're looking for someone ~continent/low end moon level afaic


----------



## Byrd (Feb 9, 2015)

Well out of the mutants, they aren't beating any omega level ones thats for sure


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Well out of the mutants, they aren't beating any omega level ones thats for sure


They could beat Iceman, if he's fucking around


----------



## Byrd (Feb 9, 2015)

Naw... even if he is fucking around... they wouldn't be able to kill him 

There would have to literally be zero moisture in the area... and even then it would be a fucking nightmare to fight him

He is that haxed


----------



## zTundra (Feb 9, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Well both of those guys have been hit by the Hulk and not splattered across the pavement so...Doubt moon level is gonna be enough. Hax is the only way to go here.



You can't scale Colossus just out of sheer hype. While Colossus is indeed strong, he's classified as Class 75, and he's consistently portraited as a city to country level mutant. And while Hulk is incredibly strong, his base force is regularly portraited as island-level, sky rocketing to planet level very quickly when he gets angry.

Also, Colossus never 1v1'd any Class 100 and lasted for more than 5 pages. His best feats are as Juggernaut.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 9, 2015)

Colossus is exactly Class 100 now I think



> Also, Colossus never 1v1'd any Class 100 and lasted for more than 5 pages.



Most characters he has fought have been over 100

He stood up to Gladiator which is a nice ass feat


----------



## zTundra (Feb 9, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Colossus is exactly Class 100 now I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say he never fought anyone Class 100. I just said he never put up a good challenge. I may be lacking in Marvel knowledge, though.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 9, 2015)

Probably current Dr.Strange via speed blitz. Or any other guy with herald level power but no durability or speed, like Xavier.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 9, 2015)

wait what?


 you cannot be serious


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 9, 2015)

Some of his best feats are vs Nimrod,juggernaut and Gladiator. Yes Colossus is in the 100 class



eaebiakuya said:


> Probably current Dr.Strange via speed blitz. Or any other guy with herald level power but no durability or speed, like Xavier.



You're joking right??


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 9, 2015)

> Probably current Dr.Strange


 
Unless I forgot something... No one in Naruto/HST/Toriko should be close to Strange at all.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 9, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Unless I forgot something... No one in Naruto/HST/Toriko should be close to Strange at all.



When he just had a little bit of Zom in him

eaebiakuya I see nothing has change with you after all this time I been gone


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> NLf as fuck, bruh. At best we could say it would work on anything Nardo level or lower.


It worked on Naruto's Asura Sage Mode clones, Obito (post Juubi extraction).



Adamant soul said:


> It's just the Allied Shinobi Forces though so no Kaguya for the Nardo side.


fair enough.


BlackniteSwartz said:


> Maybe, as long as Colussus doesn't clap or anything


Colossus isn't Hulk though.


----------



## kluang (Feb 9, 2015)

Juggernaut

Biatch


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 9, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> It worked on Naruto's Asura Sage Mode clones, Obito (post Juubi extraction).
> 
> 
> fair enough.
> Colossus isn't Hulk though.




still can use a thunder clap and do tons of damage


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> Probably current Dr.Strange via speed blitz. Or any other guy with herald level power but no durability or speed, like Xavier.






> Colossus isn't Hulk though.



oh I know, hulk would eat the nardo verse.



Gibbs said:


> It worked on Naruto's Asura Sage Mode clones, Obito (post Juubi extraction).
> .



And?                 .


----------



## BreakFlame (Feb 9, 2015)

Did Dr. Strange recently lose all of his power or something? I thought the guy was Multiversal or some shit.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 10, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> Did Dr. Strange recently lose all of his power or something? I thought the guy was Multiversal or some shit.


----------



## TobiSan (Feb 10, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> Probably current Dr.Strange via speed blitz. Or any other guy with herald level power but no durability or speed, like Xavier.



Light moves faster than thought, nobody in Narutoverse moves even close to light speed. Xavier could easily react to everyone in Naruto.
Naruto characters have hardly shown any decent reaction time feats.

They aren't characters like Flash who could literally freeze light while thinking.


----------



## trance (Feb 10, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> Probably current Dr.Strange via speed blitz.



I'm not the biggest expert on comics but I'm pretty sure Strange is _well_ into the massively FTL range.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 10, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Well both of those guys have been hit by the Hulk and not splattered across the pavement so...Doubt moon level is gonna be enough. Hax is the only way to go here.



And Gladiator and the champion. 

They need to end ben before he manages to get his hands on any of the top tiers because they start going down, his odds on soloing get better.

As for Colossus? again pretty sure he can clear, even without the juggy powers.



eaebiakuya said:


> Probably current Dr.Strange via speed blitz. Or any other guy with herald level power but no durability or speed, like Xavier.



you;re absolutely full of shit

and to the guy arguing "portrayed as" fuck that noise.



shade0180 said:


> Unless I forgot something... No one in Naruto/HST/Toriko should be close to Strange at all.



Dr Strange is arguably slightly above Clow Reed, he'd be a match for fuckers like DS and their ilk.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Feb 10, 2015)

Depending if you include the main cast.

Perhaps they might be able to beat the Thing and if not someone weaker.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 10, 2015)

they probably could if they all throw everything they have at him off the bat.

once you get through Ben's durability, you have to get through his damage soak as well, which again if they all mob him and don't act like fucking idiots..they might be able to do before he starts one shotting top tiers and dropping their odds.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 10, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Dr Strange is arguably slightly above Clow Reed, he'd be a match for fuckers like DS and their ilk.



Isn't Clow Reed like multiversal or some shit? Isn't DS only Galaxy level or something? That's a pretty big gap unless were thinking of different DSes.


----------



## trance (Feb 10, 2015)

I think Darkseid has risen in standing since then.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 10, 2015)

I keep forgetting, what exactly is Ben sitting at stat wise?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 10, 2015)

Trance said:


> I think Darkseid has risen in standing since then.



I thought he meant Dark Schneider 

I just sort of jumped into this thread.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 10, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Isn't Clow Reed like multiversal or some shit? Isn't DS only Galaxy level or something? That's a pretty big gap unless were thinking of different DSes.



ball parking it there with low and high end. Strange starts off kinda on Thanos's level, but he has plenty of tricks and techniques he can use to boost himself up to above Reeds tier when he needs too. Including parasiting the powers of his enemies...or channeling the powers of abstracts or both at the same time


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 10, 2015)

If I wasn't following the thread I'd mistake "Reed" with Mr. Fantastic



Anyway strange has been portrayed to be around Universal - Multiversal multiple times..


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> If I wasn't following the thread I'd mistake "Reed" with Mr. Fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway strange has been portrayed to be* around Universal - Multiversal multiple times.*.



Nobody but Eeabyakuya is disputing that


----------



## Blαck (Feb 10, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> I keep forgetting, what exactly is Ben sitting at stat wise?



Mhs reactions, dc around high continent level for harming someone with small planet planet durability. His durability is damn high due to surviving hits from Gladiator and Champion.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 10, 2015)

How does Thing (or Colossus) deal with techniques such as Jinton & the Truth Seeking Balls?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 10, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> How does Thing (or Colossus) deal with techniques such as *Jinton* & the Truth Seeking Balls?



My Nardo knowledge has severely dropped sine it ended so what are those again? 

IIRC Jinton is onoki tech right?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 10, 2015)

> How does Thing (or Colossus) deal with techniques such as Jinton & the Truth Seeking Balls?



They'd tank it

Jinton and truth seeking ball are not Hax that ignore durability. They don't ignore durability at all... 

Unless you can show a panel where that was stated. 



> IIRC Jinton is onoki tech right?



Yes Jinton is Dust Release

Truth seeking balls are the black ball that keeps hanging behind Juubi Jin.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 10, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> My Nardo knowledge has severely dropped sine it ended so what are those again?
> 
> IIRC Jinton is onoki tech right?


Jinton is Onoki (& Muu='s) dust release technique



Truth Seeking balls Effects


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 10, 2015)

And that proves???... 

Anyway.

we need you to show us why TSB and Jinton is a factor in this match. 

Because Pretty sure Colossus, Ben and Hulk had deal with that kind of attack before...


----------



## Blαck (Feb 10, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Truth Seeking balls Effects





Gibbs said:


> Jinton is Onoki (& Muu='s) dust release technique



Alright both are tricky because way back when there was an argument whether Onoki's tech atomizes or simply pulverizes but I can't remember which won the debate 

But if it the latter Colossus is fine but I'm not to sure on the former 

As for the truth seekers, seems like bfr to me which would screw Colossus over unless we allow him his Colossunaut powers (Don't see why we wouldn't). If we do, then he sweeps easily.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 10, 2015)

What BFR? ......  Oonoki's Jinton attacks on molecular level.... 




> But if it the latter Colossus is fine but I'm not to sure on the former



even if it is atomization... Those don't ignore durability.. it just means the attack is far more concentrated on a smaller scale... That's about it...



> As for the truth seekers, seems like bfr to me which would screw Colossus over unless we allow him his Colossunaut powers (Don't see why we wouldn't). If we do, then he sweeps easily.



I'm just going to say TSB don't bfr things they hit things the same way as jinton that's it...


----------



## Blαck (Feb 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> *What BFR?* ......  Oonoki's Jinton attacks on molecular level....



Was referring to the truth seekers. But looks like they don't actually bfr so 



> even if it is atomization... Those don't ignore durability.. it just means the attack is far more concentrated on a smaller scale... That's about it...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to say TSB don't bfr things they hit things the same way as jinton that's it...



Meh, then Colossus is fine here. Might be time to think of someone other character the have a chance against. I wanna say Cable or maybe a lower tech Iron man.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 10, 2015)

It's atomization.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 10, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> It's atomization.



You couldn't a worse picture to post 

Anyway even if it is as Shade pointed out it's not enough, unless we start arguing for Cable or Iron man.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 10, 2015)

How they deal with those balls... clap them bitches away


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 10, 2015)

lmao at Dr.Strage multiversal or even universal  guys, come on. Read some comics or at least search a bit about him. I dont know, go to KMC (or any comic board, where people read comics) and ask if Strange is multiversal lol.

Even classic Dr.Strange is not at this level, at least with no prep or summon something.

Multiversal Strange was worst than relativistic Batman lol.

And since when Xavier have lightspeed reflexes ? Or Current Strange is FTL ? Strange is a glass canon if he not shield himself, even in a amped state ( New Avengers).

P.S: Strange OR Xavier have for sure much more power than the entire narutoverse power. BUT, it dont mean they cant lose a fight because they are have poor durability. Unless they have some speed feats im not aware of, they lose.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 10, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> You couldn't a worse picture to post
> 
> Anyway even if it is as Shade pointed out it's not enough, unless we start arguing for Cable or Iron man.


I'm at work. Can't be going through the manga for scans


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 10, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ball parking it there with low and high end. Strange starts off kinda on Thanos's level, but he has plenty of tricks and techniques he can use to boost himself up to above Reeds tier when he needs too. Including parasiting the powers of his enemies...or channeling the powers of abstracts or both at the same time



Starts at Thanos level ?

Where (can you point a comic) ? Thanos destroys Strange with no effort. A Thanos General can do that (well, he DID, via TP). Do you read Bendis Avengers, or Strange storys in the last 15 years ?

CURRENT Strange starts off in HERALD range. Amping himself like in new avengers (third eye) he can go to trans level - but still will be one shotted by iron man repulsor blast if no shield or anything like that.


----------



## Volt manta (Feb 10, 2015)

Thing and Colossus could solo almost anyone in the Naruto universe with casual bitch slaps, but they are slower than the high tiers. That makes at least Kamui a big problem, unless the OBD is squared on that not being hax.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 10, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> CURRENT Strange starts off in HERALD range. Amping himself like in new avengers (third eye) he can go to trans level - but still will be one shotted by iron man repulsor blast if no shield or anything like that.



Autoshields and comedy gold you citing low end showings for Strange




Volt manta said:


> Thing and Colossus could solo almost anyone in the Naruto universe with casual bitch slaps, but they are slower than the high tiers. That makes at least Kamui a big problem, unless the OBD is squared on that not being hax.




Slower but not so dramatically slower that Ben can't T clap Kakashi in the fraction of a second it takes Kamui to charge


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 10, 2015)

Let's see some of the strongest naruto attacks. Post the scans up so people can see them


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 10, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Slower but not so dramatically slower that Ben can't T clap Kakashi in the fraction of a second it takes Kamui to charge



Kakashi has intang in his strongest version

not to mention there were no problems with Kamui's charge time against the rabbit bitch, and she's a bit faster than Ben if this thread is to be believed


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 11, 2015)

Pretty sure Ben has MHS reactions/attack speed.....


----------



## Stermor (Feb 11, 2015)

kamui fucks anyone who can't really skip dimensions. with naruto and the edo kages helping. people like the thing don't really stand a chance of dogding. 

edo sarutobi would just shiki fuuin to keep him still while kakashi requires only a split second to kamui someone.. 

and minato would be a pretty good counter to any aoe attack. just time space barrier to cancel it out.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 11, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> Kakashi has intang in his strongest version
> 
> not to mention there were no problems with Kamui's charge time against the rabbit bitch, and she's a bit faster than Ben if this thread is to be believed


Ben reacted to the Gladiator iirc and he's a fuckton faster than her but then again that could be jobbing 




Stermor said:


> kamui fucks anyone who can't really skip dimensions. with naruto and the edo kages helping. people like the thing don't really stand a chance of dogding.
> 
> edo sarutobi would just shiki fuuin to keep him still while kakashi requires only a split second to kamui someone..
> 
> and minato would be a pretty good counter to any aoe attack. just time space barrier to cancel it out.


So Ben is just gonna stand there and let any of this happen?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 11, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Autoshields and comedy gold you citing low end showings for Strange



Thats says a lot about the way you debate here. You get the best feat of Dr.Strange...in what, 15, 20 years, and call it "low showing". Seens the same about the another thread, where you call "low showing" all the times the Thing Koed/beat Reed, all because he survived one WWH attack (ignoring all context behind the WWH scene).

Current Dr.Strange has auto shields ? Can you prove that ? Because he was caught off guard more than one time.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 11, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Ben reacted to the Gladiator iirc and he's a fuckton faster than her but then again that could be jobbing



Well, how this sound to you "The Thing is FTL +++" ?

This fit to the characther ? When you read FF (if you read) sounds right to think he is FTL +++ ? Should we call the times when Spider-man toyed with him (because speed) massively PIS or we call everyone who was faster than Ben FTL too ?

To me it is PIS (thing tag Gladiator who is at least 100x faster than light). Also, Gambit and Wolverine reacted to Gladiator before (we can say they were faster than he could react, lol), and they are not FTL.


----------



## Volt manta (Feb 11, 2015)

No distance set, so 20 meters...

I see issues there, like line of sight problems, AOE attacks hitting potential teammates, etc. But lets skip all that.

He's more than capable of thunderclap soloing at least the bottom 95% of the ASF at that distance, and I don't think the rest (essentially everyone not Naruto) will be getting up anytime soon. To all the people suggesting stall, that shit's not going to work; either Kamui hits first, or Ben thunderclaps, then cleans up while everyone who's still alive is trying to regain control of their basic body functions.

Still not squared up enough on Ben's speed to make that judgement, though.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2015)

Please note the scans I posted were from prior to the final Naruto/Sasuke fight.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 11, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> Well, how this sound to you "The Thing is FTL +++" ?
> 
> This fit to the characther ? When you read FF (if you read) sounds right to think he is FTL +++ ? Should we call the times when Spider-man toyed with him (because speed) massively PIS or we call everyone who was faster than Ben FTL too ?



Of course not, but it's not the first time Ben has reacted to someone vastly faster than him. Key word being *reacted* not tagged, big difference. Being able to do that is what gives him the edge here.


> To me it is PIS (thing tag Gladiator who is at least 100x faster than light). Also, Gambit and *Wolverine* reacted to Gladiator before (we can say they were faster than he could react, lol), and they are not FTL.



Listing Jobberine to back your argument


----------



## Alita (Feb 11, 2015)

Does ben have any feats that make him immune to genjutsu? Cause if not, what's stopping sasuke from just genjutsuing him then him and naruto following up with the sealing tech they used to seal kaguya? Or kakashi can kamui him while he is genjutsued?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 11, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> Thats says a lot about the way you debate here. You get the best feat of Dr.Strange...in what, 15, 20 years, and call it "low showing". Seens the same about the another thread, where you call "low showing" all the times the Thing Koed/beat Reed, all because he survived one WWH attack (ignoring all context behind the WWH scene).
> 
> Current Dr.Strange has auto shields ? Can you prove that ? Because he was caught off guard more than one time.



Who the fuck put this retard in the green?. Also its called taking the characters entire history and using the consistent high\ end showings, that's how vs debating operates. That you wanna cite PIS involving ninjas thought up by hack writers is not my problem...It simply doesn't mesh with his over all history.

This is how its done everywhere..I suggest you crawl into one of those dbztard run cesspits if you want something different




BlackniteSwartz said:


> Ben reacted to the Gladiator iirc and he's a fuckton faster than her but then again that could be jobbing



Nothing jobbing about it, Gladiator was clearly just being a colossal douche bag and fucking around with the FF. He used to super breath to put Johnny out after no selling his nova breath then turned around and let Ben do some stuff then nailed him with a liver shot.

I mean, Gladz wasn't moving at his "impress some of the fastest characters in marvel with my speed and make fun of temporal based powers by simply moving fast like a loony toons character" and the feat isn't Ben's reacting to him there so much as taking shots.

Hulk, and other bricks can't easily blitz him though and he's blown hypersonic missiles out of the sky and stuff.





			
				Alita54;52866056[B said:
			
		

> ]Does ben have any feats that make him immune to genjutsu?[/B] Cause if not, what's stopping sasuke from just genjutsuing him then him and naruto following up with the sealing tech they used to seal kaguya? Or kakashi can kamui him while he is genjutsued?



His will power is nothing to sneer at, outside of that no clue

but if it can be proven he can resist even low tier telepathy from marvel..then.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 11, 2015)

Ben likely has the reactions if not the pure movement speed to keep up with everyone in the verse, by which I mean he'd lose a foot race but could grapple with the best of them.

If you scale Naruto and Sasuke from the moon cutting feat in the last then they can probably kill him.

Aside from that the only real option is BFR.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 11, 2015)

The only notable feat of telepathic resistance Ben has displayed that comes to mind is him temporarily resisting the Serpents hammer enchantment for a second. Iirc anyway


----------



## Stermor (Feb 12, 2015)

Volt manta said:


> No distance set, so 20 meters...
> 
> I see issues there, like line of sight problems, AOE attacks hitting potential teammates, etc. But lets skip all that.
> 
> ...



sadly minato just time space barriers.. and tunderclaps become uselesss..


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2015)

Stermor said:


> sadly minato just time space barriers.. and tunderclaps become uselesss..



What's the biggest thing he can bfr?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 12, 2015)

Juubi's charged Bijuubomb.... and the whole alliance all at once...


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Juubi's charged Bijuubomb.... and the whole alliance all at once...



Well damn. The only option for Ben is to hope Minato runs out of chakra or something(doubtful). Or I guess we move on to Colosalnaut or Cable taking them on.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 12, 2015)

if colossus has the powers of the juggernaut

I'm pretty sure he's overkill


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 12, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Who the fuck put this retard in the green?.



My bet ? Someone who READ comics, and know Strange is NOT multiversal or that the showing in new avengers is NOT low showing



> Also its called taking the characters entire history and using the consistent high\ end showings, that's how vs debating operates. That you wanna cite PIS involving ninjas thought up by hack writers is not my problem...It simply doesn't mesh with his over all history.



I agree. That is why i was talking about BEST STRANGE FEAT in last 15/20 years and you said it was " low showing".

Seens you dont read comics, just defend comic characthers in a board (weird thing...) but Dr.Strange was DEPOWERED ON PANNEL in last 15/20 years. That is why you cant use classic Strange feats. I bet you always was confuse about..."hey why the hell people says " classic strange and not just Strange ?". The obvious anwser is this: he was severely depowered over the years, that is why.

I still asks: prove current Strange have auto shields. What is the big deal ? From what i read, he does not have it and do not have super speed in the level of naruto top tiers. He has the power to beat the verse but is a glass canon - even in his amped form he was KOED by a repulsor blast.



> This is how its done everywhere..I suggest you crawl into one of those dbztard run cesspits if you want something different



It seens you have some sort of psicological problem with dbz right ?That is what makes you say Dr.Strange at base is on Thanos level, or say he is in multiversal level ?But well, this thread is about Naruto, not Dragon Ball Z, and i never said a word about DBZ. I usually argue in favor of comics charachters against DBZ characthers in the boards i write, but the wanking in this thread is too much.




> I mean, Gladz wasn't moving at his "impress some of the fastest characters in marvel with my speed and make fun of temporal based powers by simply moving fast like a loony toons character" and the feat isn't Ben's reacting to him there so much as taking shots.



With this i agree 100%.




> but if it can be proven he can resist even low tier telepathy from marvel..then.



I will help you in this one. Once he was able to defeat Moondragon...



..still there are stances when he was controlled by other beings far weaker than Moondragon in TP power.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 12, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Well damn. The only option for Ben is to hope Minato runs out of chakra or something(doubtful). Or I guess we move on to Colosalnaut or Cable taking them on.



I dont understand this. Between Thing <---------------------------------> Colossounaut there are a lot characthers. The gap is kinda big...and still there are some glass cannons like i said who have strengh to defeat the verse but not speed/durability.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> I dont understand this. Between Thing <---------------------------------> Colossounaut there are a lot characthers. The gap is kinda big...and still there are some glass cannons like i said who have strengh to defeat the verse but not speed/durability.



There's hardly a gap really, Colossonaut simply has a few magical attributes to him that would give him the win while the Thing doesn't. I'd say Cable is a fair choice to take this, Hell or even Magik after AvX but that's overkill


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 12, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> My bet ? Someone who READ comics, and know Strange is NOT multiversal or that the showing in new avengers is NOT low showing[



 




eaebiakuya said:


> Seens you dont read comics, just defend comic characthers in a board (weird thing...) but Dr.Strange was DEPOWERED ON PANNEL in last 15/20 years. That is why you cant use classic Strange feats. I bet you always was confuse about..."hey why the hell people says " classic strange and not just Strange ?". The obvious anwser is this: he was severely depowered over the years, that is why.



You mean like the times he was depowered only to invent a new magical fighting style and then use that to go right back to the top?



eaebiakuya said:


> I still asks: prove current Strange have auto shields. What is the big deal ? From what i read, he does not have it and do not have super speed in the level of naruto top tiers. He has the power to beat the verse but is a glass canon - even in his amped form he was KOED by a repulsor blast.



Barring PIS its been a standard power he's possessed for decades unless specifically jobbing, and that's your answer"



eaebiakuya said:


> It seens you have some sort of psicological problem with dbz right ?That is what makes you say Dr.Strange at base is on Thanos level, or say he is in multiversal level ?But well, this thread is about Naruto, not Dragon Ball Z, and i never said a word about DBZ. I usually argue in favor of comics charachters against DBZ characthers in the boards i write, but the wanking in this thread is too much.



What the fuck?


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 12, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> You mean like the times he was depowered only to invent a new magical fighting style and then use that to go right back to the top?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




he still the same after all this time being away lol


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok so I'm gonna with Cable but does he get standard knowledge? 

Also do Itachi and Obito count as Allied forces?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 12, 2015)

> Also do Itachi and Obito count as Allied forces?



They are not really going to be a game changer in the thread...

Peak Kakashi had both of Obito's eye with equal or better control than Obito. 

Nardo is also a better Sage than Obito even if he only had half of the power. 

Itachi didn't get stronger than the last time he appeared.

Alliance trump would be
Minato because of Space/time hax
Kakashi because of Kamui
Nardo and Sauce Because of the moon seal
^ they basically can get pass class 100 that are below their speed and has no real answer to hax....


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2015)

This is confusing, the only real threats are Edo Minato, Kakashi w/both eyes, Nardo, Bijuu(s), Sauce, 8 gates Gai, the 1st-3rd and Cloak Lee I guess. yeah Cable needs knowledge for this fight.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 12, 2015)

Just about the only thing Itachi is good for is...

totsuka stab I guess?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 12, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> This is confusing, the only real threats are Edo Minato, Kakashi w/both eyes, Nardo, Bijuu(s), Sauce, 8 gates Gai, the 1st-3rd and Cloak Lee I guess. yeah Cable needs knowledge for this fight.



Naruto
Sasuke
Kakashi
Gai in eight gates

These are the heavy hitters

Minato
B
Hashirama

Less annoying than those four

After that there's a whole mess of people, including the second, the third, Oonoiki, etc.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 12, 2015)

> totsuka stab I guess?




Dartg he needs to make the sword pierce the target for that from what I remember and he lack the stat to do so...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 12, 2015)

he could shank when they're distracted or otherwise tied up by something is what I was getting at.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 12, 2015)

technically Itachi also has Koto Amatsukami


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> Naruto
> Sasuke
> Kakashi
> Gai in eight gates
> ...



Well a few of these guys are getting sent to space instantly and his shields should be enough to stop anything they throw out.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 12, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> technically Itachi also has Koto Amatsukami



Ah no. He didn't have it for even half the manga (It was in Naruto)....

So that's not going to part of Itachi's arsenal.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 12, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Ah no. He didn't have it for even half the manga (It was in Naruto)....
> 
> So that's not going to part of Itachi's arsenal.



he still is able to get it out of Nardo and should be able to command it (since he did that before)

hence the "technically"


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> I don't know much about Cable aside from his general origins and connection to the summer grey family
> 
> I have the cable deadpool run downloaded but haven't got around to reading it yet.
> 
> What can he do+feats?



-Casually Telekinetically blew Deadpools brain out of his head
-Can temporarily freeze time long enough that even Nate Grey couldn't realize it happened.
-Psionic blasts strong enough to put the Hulk on his ass and then uses enough telekinetic energy to freeze Hulk in motion.
-Turned an armies weaponry into powder basically with his molecular manipulation.
-Shuts off a piece of Colossus' powers making him unable to use his powers

There's more just gotta look for them.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 12, 2015)

time stop

class 100+ TK

molecular manipulation

Is what I got from that

Assuming his speed feats are up to snuff (can't imagine they aren't) he should clear pretty easily.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 13, 2015)

She hulk Is stronger than The thing but weaker than colossonaut. We have storm too, wich is far stronger than Thing but glass canon.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 13, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> There's hardly a gap really, Colossonaut simply has a few magical attributes to him that would give him the win while the Thing doesn't. I'd say Cable is a fair choice to take this, Hell or even Magik after AvX but that's overkill



Here We use Bloodlusted, right ? Bloodlusted colossonaut can take a lot of Citorakk power, Even more than Cain acording to Cytorakk himself.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 13, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> You mean like the times he was depowered only to invent a new magical fighting style and then use that to go right back to the top?



No, times like when he said he lost confidence over The years, and Lost his power. Even in This board people actually make a diferentiation between Classic Strange and current Strange. They are not The same.



> Barring PIS its been a standard power he's possessed for decades unless specifically jobbing, and that's your answer"



Yea, he was jobbing in New Avengers lol. But well " i dont have proof of scans" as expected.




> What the fuck?



That is what i tough when you said Strange is multiversal.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 13, 2015)

They aren't touching any of the hulks... maybe Joe Fixit


Storm especially if she is in wrecking mode would wreck them


----------



## Alita (Feb 14, 2015)

Byrd said:


> They aren't touching any of the hulks... maybe Joe Fixit
> 
> 
> Storm especially if she is in wrecking mode would wreck them


Just out of curiosity what are storm's stats?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 14, 2015)

How about we drop the Doctor Strange tangent before it breaks down into trading insults


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2015)

Her reactions should be MHS , along with telepathy resistance even against some of marvels best

Planetary sensory

Her lighting has stop beings like the Hulk and other Class 100s
She can flash freeze people, manipulate air in a person lungs and some more shit..

I think her best feat was causing a weather event that was Continental wide or some shit


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 18, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> -Casually Telekinetically blew Deadpools brain out of his head
> -Can temporarily freeze time long enough that even Nate Grey couldn't realize it happened.
> -Psionic blasts strong enough to put the Hulk on his ass and then uses enough telekinetic energy to freeze Hulk in motion.
> -Turned an armies weaponry into powder basically with his molecular manipulation.
> ...




which Cable was this?



Byrd said:


> They aren't touching any of the hulks... maybe Joe Fixit
> 
> 
> Storm especially if she is in wrecking mode would wreck them


 
Not even Joe Fixit


----------



## Blαck (Feb 19, 2015)

Heavenly King said:


> which Cable was this?



Average Cable, had to make sure it wasn't God/Savior Cable.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 20, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Average Cable, had to make sure it wasn't God/Savior Cable.



Okay, I had to ask. Them feats sound like he was God/Savior Cable. thanks for telling me that


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Feb 20, 2015)

how will they block Kamui or Amaterasu?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 20, 2015)

almost any of the character's worth mentioning itt can tank Amaterasu for the seven days and nights it's active.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2015)

As for Kamui almost any important class 100 has power enough to either outright ignore BFR or breakthrough dimensions to get back to where they are originally located some even have abilities to hop through dimensions at will.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 23, 2015)

Ben Grimm is planet level so anyone saying The Thing is way off.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Ben Grimm is planet level so anyone saying The Thing is way off.



HOw will the Thing survive Kamui?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 24, 2015)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> HOw will the Thing survive Kamui?



If he gets tagged by it he's fucked, unless he has some resistance to bfr feat I'm missing like the Hulk or something.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 24, 2015)

How fast is ben grimm? If he is fast enough to outran it then Kamui would be useless...

You don't really need resistance to BFR to defeat Kamui.. You just need to be fast enough to move away before its portal closes...


----------



## Byrd (Feb 24, 2015)

He is fast enough to do a Thunderclap


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 24, 2015)

Byrd said:


> He is fast enough to do a Thunderclap



pretty much this, which takes Kakashi and the thousand or so Ninja around him out of the equation.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> How fast is ben grimm? If he is fast enough to outran it then Kamui would be useless...
> 
> You don't really need resistance to BFR to defeat Kamui.. You just need to be fast enough to move away before its portal closes...




Mach 3,000+ reactions


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 25, 2015)

so no one is going to skip over  Been grim and pick another character??


----------



## Stermor (Feb 25, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> pretty much this, which takes Kakashi and the thousand or so Ninja around him out of the equation.



and minato just puts a time space barrier up.. and thunderclap does nothing...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 25, 2015)

Stermor said:


> and minato just puts a time space barrier up.. and thunderclap does nothing...



based on what?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 25, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> based on what?



Probably this.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm guessing he assumes it will work since Minato bfred Juubi's giant Juubidama

which is... uh dubious, if Thunderclap is more powerful and/or is an omnidirectional shockwave and not an energy projectile

and anyway Kakashi has intang, haven't seen anyone mentioning how the Thing can counter that (unless of course Thunderclap is able to affect dimension based intangability and I'm just not aware of that)


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 25, 2015)

Heavenly King said:


> so no one is going to skip over  Been grim and pick another character??



Pre-Extremis Iron Man I guess?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 25, 2015)

> , if Thunderclap is more powerful and/or is an omnidirectional shockwave



Er power doesn't mean anything against Dimensional bfr... Omnidirectional shockwave can be blocked too. Still doesn't mean shit because Ben can definitely spam his thunder claps to outlast the duration of Minato's barrier and Minato hasn't shown the to spam his barrier though..

so it is still moot.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 25, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er power doesn't mean anything against Dimensional bfr... Omnidirectional shockwave can be blocked too, It really depends on how many shockwaves are created though.. Ben can definitely spam it while Minato can't spam his barrier.
> 
> so it is still moot.



shockwaves are more likely to catch off guard without knowledge 

plus if it's omnidirectional then Minato can bfr only a part of it, the rest would still deal damage


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 25, 2015)

er pretty sure Ben's shockwave can't catch anyone off guard seriously with how strong it is.... since they'd see the movement of the air/ground... it is just a matter if you are faster than its speed to do something to block/bypass/redirect/outrun it or not.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 25, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> er pretty sure Ben's shockwave can't catch anyone off guard seriously with how strong it is.... since they'd see the movement of the air/ground... it is just a matter if you are faster than its speed to do something to block/bypass/redirect/outrun it or not.



it still will

even if Minato relizes the danger it possess the only ones who he will  be able to save is himself and everyone who is near him and behind him, unlike with a projectile when he can protect everyone

if they had knowledge, then they could make a right formation to at least save everyone important

but this matters little, because the main danger to Ben actually has intang and doesn't need Minato's attempts at being relevant in this battle


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 25, 2015)

Actually he can kind of port everyone in the battlefield to any location he wants as long as he had prior contact before hand with them and if he has access to kyuubi's chakra... as shown in the manga. 

anyway... Yea Ben need to deal with Kakashi's intang...


----------



## Blαck (Feb 25, 2015)

thought we switched it to Cable since he can deal with the entire army?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 25, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Probably this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Needs to happen before Ben soups him

given Ben's own speed feats and the distance he can soup them at further aiding him?

not likely


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 25, 2015)

> given Ben's own speed feats and the distance he can soup them at further aiding him?


that scenario really depend on Ben's speed which really can't happen unless ben is in the 5-6 digit mach or even LS speed... Minato is at 3-4 digit mach.. Ben is currently at the same speed tier as him so he can't really soup them without them reacting/moving. and unlike normal jutsu, FTG works with thoughts alone. No handsigns or movement needed... Same with kakashi's dimensional intang... 



> thought we switched it to Cable since he can deal with the entire army?


Yea we did, and someone brought up Ben Grimm again...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 25, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> that scenario really depend on Ben's speed which really can't happen unless ben is in the 5-6 digit mach or even LS speed*... Minato is at 3-4 digit mach.. Ben is currently at the same speed tier as him s*o he can't really soup them without them reacting/moving. and unlike normal jutsu, FTG works with thoughts alone. No handsigns or movement needed... Same with kakashi's dimensional intang......



Wiki might be out of date, Ben's been able to generate enough speed and momentum *underwater* to over power fucking Namor and drag him towards Ben among other things, and the fact that to my knowledge Johnny can't blitz him.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 25, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Wiki might be out of date, Ben's been able to generate enough speed and momentum *underwater* to over power fucking Namor and drag him towards Ben among other things, and the fact that to my knowledge Johnny can't blitz him.



Ben over power Namor underwater would it be pis?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 25, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Wiki might be out of date, Ben's been able to generate enough speed and momentum *underwater* to over power fucking Namor and drag him towards Ben among other things, and the fact that to my knowledge Johnny can't blitz him.



I'm not very familiar with Marvel standings so could you elaborate for me how fast that makes Ben?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 25, 2015)

Heavenly King said:


> Ben over power Namor underwater would it be pis?



If he ended up beating Namor yeah, it was just one move that succeeded 



DarkTorrent said:


> I'm not very familiar with Marvel standings so could you elaborate for me how fast that makes Ben?



His movement speed shouldn't be all that fast

his reaction time on the other hand? should be hypersonic to a degree that it pushes into significant percentages of the speed of light.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 25, 2015)

Ben has know to react pretty fast in his fights


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 26, 2015)

I just can't shake off the feeling that there's a whole lot of Ben Grimm wank in this thread. Hell, there's been a whole lot of Marvel wank of recent.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 26, 2015)

Ben Grimm has always been one of those characters everyone has slept on. I remember the days when they thought Nappa can beat the ever loving shit out of him.  Like I said before Watch dog things haven't change a bit around here lol


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 26, 2015)

Really some fictions have an extensive pool of feats to draw on....vs debaters who get started in anime debates tend to have issues with that...but its no different then say comparing three decades of dbz and SS feats to...ten of nardo..or something.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2015)

I know thunderclap is some sort of shockwave, but how far does it penetrate the subsurface? like if you were to dive into the earth to hide, would you be safe then?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 26, 2015)

Depends entirely on the brick doing the clap Eagles.

you've got fuckers that have busted realities with a T clap and fuckers that at best can knock a ten year old douche bag on his ass and not much more.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2015)

Colossus
Thing
Savage Hulk
Juggernaut

Go into detail for those people.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 26, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Colossus
> *Thing*
> *Savage Hulk
> Juggernaut*
> ...



Everything in the general area of these guys' TC is fucked. As for Colossus, not so much, unless he goes Colossonaut


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 26, 2015)

Juggernaut and Savage Hulk should be unleashing planetary level T claps...and both of them have punched through reality...

Guess Cho and his puppy are off limits


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2015)

Where does Groot fall in the scheme of things?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 26, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Where does Groot fall in the scheme of things?



no where. He has one feat of punching Thanos but it's not like it hurt him or anything.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 26, 2015)

Speaking of that, where the fuck does Sabertooth rank?

he's got plenty of strength feats that put him between Spiderman and Iron fist..but then he goes out and makes himself a pimp jacket out of the hide of a solid class 70-80?

I know his regen and adamantium claws have a lot to do with the above, but at the same time, he doesn't have Logans extensions..and would likely need to put some striking power behind 'em.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

Id magine adamantium claws ignore conventional durability most of the time and dont require much backup force for anything. Logan cutting Modern Thor and prison shanking Thanos is a good example.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 26, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Id magine adamantium claws ignore conventional durability most of the time and dont require much backup force for anything. Logan cutting Modern Thor and prison shanking Thanos is a good example.



why would they?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

Because they can harm and injure characters who Logan and Vic have no business being around, as stated above like Hulk, Thor, Ben and Thanos


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 26, 2015)

that's just jobbing


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2015)

Not if its actually consistent like this and has a pretty decent explanation (harp weapon made from fictional material that even by Marvel standards is indestructible)


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 26, 2015)

it's the case for other Marvel characters as well to my knowledge

and they don't have adamantium

if you have something actual concrete that implies adamantium has some hax property that allows it to bypass durability - then post it

"indestructible" is a description used for a conventional property - durability, first and foremost


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 26, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Id magine adamantium claws ignore conventional durability most of the time and dont require much backup force for anything. Logan cutting Modern Thor and prison shanking Thanos is a good example.



well yeah but where Logan has actual mini swords Victor just has tiny spikes on his finger tips in the form of claws.



DarkTorrent said:


> that's just jobbing



No, no, not at all.



DarkTorrent said:


> it's the case for other Marvel characters as well to my knowledge
> 
> and they don't have adamantium
> 
> ...


four decades of consistent history  of Adamantium ignoring durability says this line of thinking is complete bullshit


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 26, 2015)

The only time Adamantium failed to carve through super durable people was against the fucking Sentry, y'know the guy who murders multiversal cosmics and may or may not be a cosmic being himself or an ex member of the council of godheads?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 26, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> No, no, not at all.



it's not?

as I've heard Wolverine is considered to be a king at jobbing in Marvel or something

it's first time I'm hearing that he is able to bypass durability tbh



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> four decades of consistent history  of Adamantium ignoring durability says this line of thinking is complete bullshit



I must have been misinformed then


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 26, 2015)

Logan got that God tier Job aura


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 26, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> it's not?
> 
> as I've heard Wolverine is considered to be a king at jobbing in Marvel or something
> 
> it's first time I'm hearing that he is able to bypass durability tbh]



Oh he is, but not because his claws which are made of indestructible metal cut people, but for other stupid shit..like him beating up death due to the power of wanting to have sex with a married woman..surviving crap that can kill the phoenix and winning loads of fights he has no business winning due being "da best at wut I do"

but the slice and dice powers of his claws aren't why...but because he can ass pull powers and hax worse than Uchihas


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2015)

Adamantium is legit nigh-indestructible.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 26, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Oh he is, but not because his claws which are made of indestructible metal cut people, but for other stupid shit..like him beating up death due to the power of wanting to have sex with a married woman..surviving crap that can kill the phoenix and winning loads of fights he has no business winning due being "da best at wut I do"
> 
> but the slice and dice powers of his claws aren't why...but because he can ass pull powers and hax worse than Uchihas



resistance to what type of hax do you need to not be cut in pieces by him?



> like him beating up death due to the power of wanting to have sex with a married woman..



this sounds really awful


----------



## Blαck (Feb 26, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> resistance to what type of hax do you need to not be cut in pieces by him?



Just some armor of the same substance or Vibranium. But if not either of those maybe energy shields of some sort


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Adamantium is legit nigh-indestructible.



completely so save by herald level transmutation abilities and beyond.



DarkTorrent said:


> resistance to what type of hax do you need to not be cut in pieces by him?[




If the Thanos feat happened with the Adamantium claws, then no amount of resistance to hax (Thanos has plenty of that) is saving you, healing abilities and wicked soak/durability would be what's needed to keep you from being shanked, or just being absurdly powerful ala Bob

granted I thought it was Bone Claw wolverine that did that to Thanos and frankly Bone Claw wolverines feat's are so fucking absurd he possessed basically the greatest jobber aura in comic book history and his healing powers were dialed up to ten million...so




DarkTorrent said:


> this sounds really awful



*gets emo and fantasizes about  banging Jean Grey, suddenly becomes stronger than a fucking abstract/Japanese hell lord/Various demons* 

There's also his berserker rage state, which has been  said(and ignored by writers with common sense) to give him fucking Richards/doom level intelligence Iron Fist level martial arts skills and strategic brilliance (which Logan has none of)

and other really dumb shit...that you can ignore and still get a pretty high end street level type out of.

Edit- as a general rule though, Wolvies jobber aura feats and godverine feats are really easy to spot and thus easy to ignore though, which means unless you're dealing with a fucktard you won't ever see them brought up in debates unless its just for some comedy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 27, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Oh he is, but not because his claws which are made of indestructible metal cut people, but for other stupid shit..like him beating up death due to the power of wanting to have sex with a married woman..surviving crap that can kill the phoenix and winning loads of fights he has no business winning due being "da best at wut I do"



you forgot the bub at the end of that sentence


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 27, 2015)

alright, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you forgot the bub at the end of that sentence



ahhhhh shit, you're right..whoops

"Da best at whut ahh'do bub and whut ahh'do aint pretty!!"



DarkTorrent said:


> alright, thanks for clearing that up



Basically if you see him regenerate from a single cell ala deadpool, and prior to that go over Death, and a bunch of hell lords..in a goldberg style squash match, then you can shake your head and move on


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 27, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Basically if you see him regenerate from a single cell ala deadpool, and prior to that go over Death, and a bunch of hell lords..in a goldberg style squash match, then you can shake your head and move on



honestly he seems to be a real mess so I'll just avoid him altogether until I get a better understanding of the verse


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> honestly he seems to be a real mess so I'll just avoid him altogether until I get a better understanding of the verse



Ask away before they close the thread :ignoramus


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Ask away before they close the thread :ignoramus



how strong is Marvel's Death?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> how strong is Marvel's Death?



Multiversal easily. Above the Celestials and whatnot, basically when shit goes down the higher ups gather, She sits at the big kids table.

One her best feats in my opinion is enacting/enabling death to a universe of technical immortals/zombies.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Multiversal easily. Above the Celestials and whatnot, basically when shit goes down the higher ups gather, She sits at the big kids table.
> 
> One her best feats in my opinion is enacting/enabling death to a universe of technical immortals/zombies.



and as her name implies she's an abstract, right?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> and as her name implies she's an abstract, right?



Yup, her and siblings.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Yup, her and siblings.



who are her siblings and what concepts do they embody?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> who are her siblings and what concepts do they embody?



Infinity, Eternity and Oblivion. Sorta Galactus.

Marvel breaks them into these groups

Necessity- Eternity/Infinity

Equity- Galactus

Vengeance- Death/Oblivion

Could go into more deatil about what each represents if you want.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Could go into more deatil about what each represents if you want.



that would be appreciated


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> that would be appreciated



*Oblivion* represents non-existence and the opposite of Eternity. 

*Eternity* represents everything within the expanding multiverse, time and reality.

*Infinity* represents space and it's expansion

*Death* is...death.

Galactus is just a necessary _evil_ who survived the destruction of the previous universe/multiversal (Galactus only gets this when fully fed). Not as a feat but I believe he was chosen iirc.

They're all higher ups who easily above universal who only answer to TOAA and Living Tribunal.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 27, 2015)

thanks, Nite


----------



## trance (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes. Marvel's abstracts are pretty powerful. Typically multiversal with nearly every kind of broken ability you can think of.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 27, 2015)

Huh, i always thought Mistress Death was around Mephisto and the In-Betweener's level


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Huh, i always thought Mistress Death was around Mephisto and the In-Betweener's level



Nah, Mephisto is only a Hell-lord and not even the strongest amongst them while the In-betweener is higher up around Mistress Love and Lord Hate level iirc.


----------



## trance (Feb 27, 2015)

Mephisto is much weaker than Dormammu, a peer of Odin. Death is a peer of guys like Galactus, Master Order and Lord Chaos, who are all well above Odin/Dormammu.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 27, 2015)

I thought Mephisto was the strongest hell lord?

also explain lt's fourth face while we're in the marvel question hour


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> I thought Mephisto was the strongest hell lord?
> 
> also explain lt's fourth face while we're in the marvel question hour



If anything Dormmamu is the most powerful Hell-lord with Cytorak being second. 

As for Lt's fourth face is sorta mysterious, the only thing I've heard about it is it may have been what created the Stranger.

Also I goof'd Lt is Marvel's #3 forgot about the Ivory Kings


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2015)

The Ivory Kings are the new thing... they murder the LT and I think other abstracts

Considering these are beings that created The Cosmic Cubes


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

Byrd said:


> The Ivory Kings are the new thing... they murder the LT and I think other abstracts
> 
> Considering these are beings that created The Cosmic Cubes



Yup, now they're pretty important as of New avengers #23 I believe it was


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 27, 2015)

I havent read uch omics with Mistress Death in them unless they involved Thanos

And ive always wondered, that if she can bestow death upon an entire universal population....why go through the trouble of bringing Thanos back?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I havent read uch omics with Mistress Death in them unless they involved Thanos
> 
> And ive always wondered, that if she can bestow death upon an entire universal population....why go through the trouble of bringing Thanos back?



Because the abstracts are not allowed to intervene in the affairs of the norms but aren't to blame if someone does. So basically when Thanos removed all life in the multiverse, Death wasn't at fault becuause she didn't ask him to do it, though she liked it.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Oblivion* represents non-existence and the opposite of Eternity.
> 
> *Eternity* represents everything within the expanding multiverse, time and reality.
> 
> ...



Oblivion is the opposite of Death

Infinity is the opposite of Eternity


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

Heavenly King said:


> Oblivion is the opposite of Death
> 
> Infinity is the opposite of Eternity



What? Oblivion is an aspect of Death not her opposite. Even the Living Tribunal has categorized them as such. The only opposites are Infinity(time and expansion)/Oblivion(Non-existence and emptiness) and Eternity(All life)/Death(Death)


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Because the abstracts are not allowed to intervene in the affairs of the norms but aren't to blame if someone does. So basically when Thanos removed all life in the multiverse,* Death wasn't at fault becuause she didn't ask him to do it, though she liked it.*



This seems more like she was let off the hook for a minor technicality, she was the one who brought him back and did inform him of the task (through her minions) and even assisted in some way (granting him more power, letting him use the infinity well which revealed to him the true potential of the infinity stones)


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> This seems more like she was let off the hook for a minor technicality, she was the one who brought him back and did inform him of the task (through her minions) and even assisted in some way (granting him more power, letting him use the infinity well which revealed to him the true potential of the infinity stones)



It's almost similar to the Infinity gauntlet issue, LT had no problem with Thanos killing everything because he/they saw it as survival of the fittest. Well until they changed their minds 

Almost like none of the higher ups care if Galactus kills a shit ton of people.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2015)

Give me some idea where Surtur stands in the grand scheme of things please.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> What? Oblivion is an aspect of Death not her opposite. Even the Living Tribunal has categorized them as such. The only opposites are Infinity(time and expansion)/Oblivion(Non-existence and emptiness) and Eternity(All life)/Death(Death)



Oblivion is a cosmic abstract entity and another aspect of Death, a personification of death. Oblivion represents non-existence and is a counter force to the expanding universe.



Equity - Galactus
Necessity - Eternity / Infinity
Vengeance - Death / Oblivion


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Give me some idea where Surtur stands in the grand scheme of things please.



Sky-Father level being, doesn't count as a Hell-lord if I remember correctly. Just around Odin level.


Heavenly King said:


> Oblivion is a cosmic abstract entity and another aspect of Death, a personification of death. Oblivion represents non-existence and is a counter force to the expanding universe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I said. Eternity is life/Death is his opposite.

Same for the other two.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2015)

refresh my memory. Skyfather is just below the likes of Thanos and Galactus?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> refresh my memory. Skyfather is just below the likes of Thanos and Galactus?



No...not at all. 

I guess a small tier list would make it easier;

Celestial/Some Cube level being -ex. The Celestials, Galactus
Normal Cube level being
Skyfather- Odin, Surtur, Dormmamu
Transcendent - Thanos, Current Tyrant
Herald- SS
Cosmic/Higher Earth level- Nova Prime, WWH


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2015)

> refresh my memory. Skyfather is just below the likes of Thanos and Galactus?



Er no you have cube being before the likes of Galactus.


----------



## BreakFlame (Feb 27, 2015)

Wait, someone killed LT? I haven't been keeping up with Marvel lately, but isn't that kind of a big deal? I thought he was a pseudo omnipotent.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> Wait, someone killed LT? I haven't been keeping up with Marvel lately, but isn't that kind of a big deal? I thought he was a pseudo omnipotent.



Yeah, can't remember if he was resurrected or not but the Ivory Kings/Beyonders took him out.


----------



## BreakFlame (Feb 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Yeah, can't remember if he was resurrected or not but the Ivory Kings/Beyonders took him out.



Whoa. When did this happen? Or rather, what issue did you find out who offed him?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2015)

New issue.... 3 beyonders killed him or something


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> Whoa. When did this happen? Or rather, what issue did you find out who offed him?



New avengers #30

Fought him in every universe at the same time. Murdered all the celestials and Abstracts except Death.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 28, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> New avengers #30
> 
> Fought him in every universe at the same time. Murdered all the celestials and Abstracts except Death.



The Celestials were getting kinda overexposed so no issue here.

This is the prelude to marvels asinine crisis idea?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 28, 2015)

Crisis?

I thought that was DC's schtick, we bout to have all the superheroes die and have Superboy Prime start retconning shit with his fists too?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> The Celestials were getting kinda overexposed so no issue here.
> 
> This is the prelude to marvels asinine crisis idea?



Could be, I heard Marvel was doing a reboot after this secret wars thing.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 28, 2015)

lol LT wouldnt let them fuck around with the multiverse so they killed him


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2015)

My question is what the machine they were building is, took them a million years to make it apparently


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 28, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Could be, I heard Marvel was doing a reboot after this secret wars thing.



Hoping Disney gets wind of this and fires everyone honestly


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Could be, I heard Marvel was doing a reboot after this secret wars thing.



from what I've gathered it's more of a soft reboot or something

I know they're deleting the ultimate universe and importing all the characters into 616 that are still alive


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> from what I've gathered it's more of a soft reboot or something
> 
> I know they're deleting the ultimate universe and importing all the characters into 616 that are still alive



Yeah, they're mostly fixing things.  Heard the finally removing that horrible "one more day" event, Spider-Man finally gonna be cool again.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 28, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sky-Father level being, doesn't count as a Hell-lord if I remember correctly. Just around Odin level.
> 
> That's pretty much what I said. Eternity is life/Death is his opposite.
> 
> Same for the other two.



sorry I looked at what you said wrong


NIck Fury was doing a lot of killing in Original Sin ( which I loved )


----------



## Nerise (Feb 28, 2015)

Not getting passed my boi Apocalypse thats for damn sure


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 28, 2015)

Nerise said:


> Not getting passed my boi Apocalypse thats for damn sure



Are we talking about Apocalypse with CIS off? The guy who with preptime and in his place of power managed to briefly duke it out with Loki?

Or Jobberpocalypse?


----------

